

Lavaboom Encrypted Email Startup Declares Bankruptcy - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/lavaboom-deadpools/

======
johnchristopher
There seems to be some kind of drama around what is going on at Lavaboom:

[https://blog.protonmail.ch/lavaboom-alternative-and-
transiti...](https://blog.protonmail.ch/lavaboom-alternative-and-transition/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/3gghyd/im_totally_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/3gghyd/im_totally_ignorant_about_internet_privacy_but/ctz0f4g)

